
Positive-unlabeled learning (2017) - polm23
https://roywrightme.wordpress.com/2017/11/16/positive-unlabeled-learning/
======
eggie5
Just did a deep dive of this a few days ago. Mostly looked at the Elkan paper,
which this post called naive. I've been researching in the context of weak-
supervision data from the Snorkel software package. It's very easy to create
positive labels but very hard to make negative labels.

What I'm looking for and what this post doesn't cover is moving beyond the
binary case. Looking for Multi Positive and Unlabeled Learning...

